# VEP Slave CPU - is AMD a bad choice?



## merlinhimself (Nov 15, 2017)

Im looking to build a new VEP machine that will hold 128GB ram,
basically I'm running VEP on 2 machines, two 12core 64GB Mac Pros, one a slave the other running Cubase and VEP as well. 

Im looking to allocate all my instruments to one machine and was wondering a few things.

Is 12 cores necessary for a machine like that?
and is AMD a bad choice? It seems as though I can't find any Intel 12 core processors
under 1000, and to build the machine is seeming more expensive than buying a used 12core mac from mac sales and upgrading its memory to 128GB.

Thanks!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 15, 2017)

I personally have a 12-Core Mac Pro and a 4-Core PC (which is my slave) and also running macOS as a Hackintosh
Since I use Logic Pro X I find the extra cores are needed due to the way that LPX balances track processing across threads

I also find that VE Pro like to balance the processing across a thread, per instance
So I would certainly go with the 12-Core for the VE Pro Slave, and if you are going to be running VE Pro on the master also, then more threads is going to benefit again. As for Cubase though I am not sure, since there are reports of more cores being a bad thing at times for Cubase on the DAW machine.
This has mostly been on Windows, but no idea

Also many results have shown that Cubase performs better on Windows
I have performed a number of tests myself that have confirmed this


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the response!

Yeah the idea was to have VEP running solely on the new machine as with large templates I end up having to set the buffer at 1024 sometimes even 2056.

I guess also a possibility having the two 12 core 64gb mac pros, once i build the pc I could also end up using that as the sequencer instead.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 15, 2017)

merlinhimself said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> Yeah the idea was to have VEP running solely on the new machine as with large templates I end up having to set the buffer at 1024 sometimes even 2056.
> 
> I guess also a possibility having the two 12 core 64gb mac pros, once i build the pc I could also end up using that as the sequencer instead.


Yeah I am not sure this was the machines as I run a 2012 machine with 64GB of RAM and the PC has 32GB, but with Cubase my system did not cut it and I was using high buffers as well

With LPX however, I do not run into those issues
So you.r problem could be more of the Cubase on macOS issue...


----------

